# Hello from somewhere?



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

The rumors of my demise have been greatly exaggerated...

I'm still alive and kicking (mostly) Work has been dragging me through the ringer the last few months. Left Cincinnati, did a week in Atlanta, followed by a week in Seattle, back to Atlanta for a week, then to Salt Lake City, here in Dallas for a week, back to Salt Lake City...

Man, I'm tired just thinking about it. Anyway, I just wanted to say hello to the nicest bunch of slotheads anywhere! Hope all is well, and rest assured I'll be back here regularly once things settle down.

Best wished to everyone. :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

HEY!!!! Great to see you was gonna drive over to the one street town and sniff out the slot oil and track you down.. good now I can sit on my butt and annoy Joe more that I know your Ok!


Coach


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Goggonit Marc, was wonderin where ya went, sounds like ya been everywhere but here! Glad we have Coach to irritate Joez as I havent done much of that lately either-HAHA. Hope ya get to rip some laps on Velozity Speedway now and then!

Later--- Circle Track DAC


----------

